

Macro Assembler for the Raspberry Pi GPU - Narishma
http://maazl.de/project/vc4asm/doc/index.html

======
paulmd
Very cool - I've been waiting for someone to figure out GPU computing on the
Rpi for a while now. This is potentially a very substantial increase in
available processing power.

I don't see performance numbers there - could someone with a Pi please run the
FFT and compare against a CPU implementation?

I wonder how similar the Mali design would be. Obviously the technical details
will be different, but would it be similar in broad strokes? Most Rpi-alikes
have Mali 400s or 450s.

~~~
Narishma
The RPi blog post about it [1] says about 10x improvement in performance over
an ARM version. I haven't tested it myself but it seems reasonable.

1: [http://www.raspberrypi.org/new-qpu-macro-
assembler/](http://www.raspberrypi.org/new-qpu-macro-assembler/)

------
wyldfire
It would be super-useful if this enabled something like beignet [1] to be
ported to the vc4.

1: [https://01.org/beignet](https://01.org/beignet)

